# Piggy planter



## Alexander (Nov 23, 2015)

I saw this on kijiji at first I laughed allot and hard but then I thought hmm I could make that.

Here is the link hopefully the add is up for a  bit so we can all troll it.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craf...er/1047639553?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Alexander (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow he made this too. No laughing matter this bench is cool.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...ks/1082593627?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## kylemp (Dec 17, 2015)

That is impressive.. I don't have that kind of mind, wish I did sometimes but then nothing would actually work probably and everything would be "art"


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, that's fantastic. My artistic side is lacking compared to this guy, for sure.

BBQ Tank Pigs, how do people come up with this stuff, haha.


----------

